
Exploring the transactions behind the $31m Tether hack - hw
https://elementus.io/blog/tether-hack/
======
ohnoesmyscv
is there no way to invalidate addresses / wallets? Surprised that the address
used in the Bitstamp heist was still usable. Surprised that the hacker used
the same address even.

